# My 2009 Haunt (A little late)



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I joined the forums a few months ago and have gotten some great ideas. I was lookin around and thought it might be a good idea to post my haunt from last year.

Every year a work on something in particular. In 2009 I tried to create some unique new scares and play off of people's phobias. It turned out really good. I wish I could have had it all more polished off and detailed, but the scares were effective alright!!






This year I want to work on my storytelling and make some more elaborate scares. I just got into pneumatics and should have some nice animatronics this year. I'm also trying to make it more detailed, something that never really seamed like a big deal until I went down to this great haunt in denver called "City of The Dead." It really did inspire me! Ill be posting 2010 updates before too long. Keep posted!!!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

OH wow! Thats a very nice haunt!!! You best be making it bigger this year  That looks amazing!!! I wish my parents would allow me to go all out and do this :/ Oh well guess I'll have to stick with trying to get a job at some pro haunts in the area  But I do get to do a nice yard haunt. Anyway that looks really really good. The story telling seemed really good to me and your scares even made me jump a little only from watching a video! Nice!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great haunt!


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome glad you guys like it. It was well worth the work.


----------

